# تكنولوجيا اتصالات ما بعد الاقمار الصناعية



## stihah (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
قرأت عن موضوع الاتصالات باستخدام ما يسمى airship platform وانه نظام جديد فى تقنية الاتصالات اللاسلكية حيث يوضع منطاط به غاز الهليوم ليرتفع الى مسافة 22 كيلومتر تقريبا حاملا محطات استقبال واعادة ارسال مثلا (محطة تغطية المحمول-برج موبيل) بس فى الفضاء فى طبقة الاستراتوسفير حيث لا امطار ولا رياح والضغط والحرارة مناسبين ويقوم بتغطية مساحة مثلا مثل القاهرة الكبرى ونستغنى بذلك عن الابراج ومشاكلها وبتغطى كمان المناطق الساحلية مع السفن فى البحر
ومكن اركز التغطية فى الملاعب وحالات الحوادث حيث التكدس وكثرة استخدام الموبيلات لمنع وقوع الشبكة وتكلفتها الاقتصادية منخفضة مقارنة بالاقمار الصناعية
ونظام الاتصال الارضى teresterial ...لو حد عنده اى معلومات او ملفات بخصوص الموضوع ده ياريت يفدنا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

وضعت هنا تحقيق عنه بالصور ولكن لا اذكر أين و كان الغريب أن المنطار لا يتسرب الغاز منه لمدة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات و انه ذاتى التوجيه حتى لا يجرفه الهواء أو يبتعد عن النقطة المحددة له

هذا رابط عنه
http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/16/darpa-air-force-develop-hydrogen-powered-spy-blimp/


----------



## عاابر القارات (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## stihah (12 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور يا اخ ماجد*

مشكور جدا ولقيت بعض الملفات ممتازة عن الموضوع وجارى الحصول على ملفات 
اخرى وصور وممكن سفتوير كمان 
ودا ملف خفيف عن الموضوع pdf مع المرفقات


----------



## abbas_3a (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مميز وشيق للتعمق فيه ...
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يعني تكلفتة منخفضه وكم يكلف
ممكن كل واحد يعمل شركته الخاصه؟


----------



## ادور (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع جدا والله مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## stihah (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على الردود والمشاركة
ودا كمان ملف بسيط عن الموضوع بس بطريقة تانية وهى ان بدل ما نطلع منطاط ممكن نطلع طيارة بدون طيار لتغطية نفس المساحة لمدة 8 ساعات والتبديل مع طيارتين تانيين يعنى 3 طيارات على مدار 24 ساعه ونفس التصميم الخلوى .... وكل شىء


----------



## syroneng (2 مايو 2010)

*شكر*

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح ... جميل جداً ومفيد


----------



## عماد الكبير (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا باشا على الملفات الجامدة ده وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## gerrard nada (24 مايو 2010)

سلمت يداكم جميعا والف شكر


----------



## Prince Soft (24 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية , معلومات مميزة


----------



## maghmoor (24 مايو 2010)

! !! thanks
!File extension refers maybe to another function


----------



## arthur (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك


----------



## ابو المقداد السلفي (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## طالب الهندسة (31 مايو 2010)

الله يجعل مثواك الجنة


----------



## stihah (27 مايو 2011)

مشكورين اخوانى الكرام وربنا يقدرنا لفعل طفرة علمية فى الامة الاسلاميه


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (30 مايو 2011)

بصراحه شديده تفكير سليم جدا والفكره دى جميله وعن قريب تتنفذ فى كل الاماكن


----------



## eng-sawsan (4 يونيو 2011)

تسلم على الموضوع المفيد والشيق وجزاك الله كل خير
بس هل هي فعلا أقل تكلفه ويسهل تصنيعها؟ ​


----------



## عزت ابواحمد (15 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل جزاك الله خير*


----------



## eng.loai88 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## mondey122 (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## قدري موصللي (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك وما اتويتم من العلم الى قليلا


----------

